# Tell Me Where to GO!



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

greekpeak.net

my backyard

sweden

greenland


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Granlibakken in Tahoe is sick...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

COLORADO, got loveland, keystone, breck, copper, and vail all within 30 minutes of each other...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

> EARLY VACATION PLANNING FOR OPTIMUM SNOW CONDITIONS
> 
> RULE #1: Don't commit money to a ski trip until the snow is on the ground. No one can guarantee blue sky powder days, but in foul weather or spring conditions you can make adjustments and still enjoy skiing. If the runs aren't open, you're S. O. L. This advice applies most emphatically to expert areas, where more coverage is required and snowmaking is limited or nonexistent.
> 
> ...


source Your Guide to Snowfall - Main Page


Thats about all you need to know


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

not the US, but I'm heading to whistler.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Bobbo3234 said:


> not the US, but I'm heading to whistler.



Whistler can be a dangerous choice in November, they have a lower altitude than most of the resorts mentioned. They often gets lots of rain during November in the lower to mid mountain, deteriorating the conditions.

None the less, I wish I was there


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Whistler can be a dangerous choice in November, they have a lower altitude than most of the resorts mentioned. They often gets lots of rain during November in the lower to mid mountain, deteriorating the conditions.
> 
> None the less, I wish I was there


Its only a 4 hour drive from seattle. so if conditions look shitty, its easy to just bail on the weekend. Last year it was pretty good for early season. Two years ago they got a bunch of snow and it took my co-worker two days to get from Whistler to Seattle because the weather go that bad.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I second Mt. Baker for early season stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Mt. Bachelor in Oregon. Every time I go to visit my mom for Thanksgiving they open that weekend and have a decent amount of early season snow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Now I would choose Colorado and A-basin of Loveland...but you know the big guns aren't far behind, Vail, Brek, Copper...but for now I'm stuck in NH waiting for Sunday River to open a peak of even Killington.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Baker, Thanksgiving could be/likely a bit thin, bring the rock board and the rain gear. Terrain can be more challenging early season...dodging things and more billygoat style.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I work with Tourism Whistler so obviously we'd love to have you up here. Check out some of our videos on YouTube. That should help your decision process. Maybe see you soon.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Well at least you aren't hiding your bias. 

Well after all this time my comment about Granlibakken isn't far off. Tahoe is looking like the place to go. They have been getting nailed, great backcountry trip reports (jealous!) are coming from that area. One more decent storm and a lot of resorts in the area will have a good portion of their terrain open. 

Utah has been doing pretty good too. Not sure on how much terrain they've gotten open, but they did get a great early season dump. 

All in all, I think California is the spot. I am just getting "that" feeling about their season this year.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

unless you can easily hop a plane and get tickets the night before, its a crapshoot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

its not looking good for opening this year (scheduled for nov 27) normally I am all about pushing Whistler as a destination ( I live and work here blah blah) but I would suggest for American Thanksgiving this year (2008) to give Whistler a miss and go elsewhere. 
Its pretty bleak here at the moment - 11 days to go, virtually no snow, and not much in the forecast that looks good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

I live in Breck. I would also suggest summit county CO would be an excellent bet for turkey day. All we need is another decent snowfall and alot more terrain will open up. There are no guarantees, but with abasin, loveland, breck ,keystone,and copper mountain all within 20 minutes of each other, your chances and pretty good. Plus you'll have a good time regardless since we love to ride and party around here....


----------

